# 5 gallon tank ideas!



## AleyLOVESanimals (Jan 24, 2011)

I want a desktop aquarium and i was wondering if there is some other fish that i could put in there other than bettas *c/p*


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

ghost shrimp


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Dwarf puffers are cool I want to setup a tank for them


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've recently fallen in love with rasboras. They are TINY (you could put 5 in there easily), and very beautiful. Galaxy rasboras are my favorite. They are quite timid though, and are very delicate. If you had a school of 5 rasboras and some red cherry shrimp in there with some live plants, you would have a gorgeous little microcosm, in my opinion.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Chillwill007 said:


> Dwarf puffers are cool I want to setup a tank for them


just don't put anything with them; they're mean little rascals

I've heard of them killing Cichlids 5 x's their size


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

IMO 10 gallon tanks are better for most fish but look into:
Micro Rasboras
Celestial Pearl danio
Shell Dwelling Cichlids
Killifish
Endlers
Dwarf Gourami
Jewel Gourami
African Dwarf Frogs
Red Cherry Shrimp, and other small shrimp


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

automatic-hydromatic said:


> just don't put anything with them; they're mean little rascals
> 
> I've heard of them killing Cichlids 5 x's their size


Ya I know. But for some reason they areonly ok with ottos.so I'm gonna get a eclipse 12g and have 3 and 3 and try some shrimp. If they are big enough they usually can live together as long as they have enough cover.


----------



## AleyLOVESanimals (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks everybody!


----------

